# Two 12lb packers in the WSM



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

I put two 12lb packers on the WSM last night around 8pm.  I separated the point from the flat prior to cooking on these two.  It's 6:30am now meats at 170 & 167.  Didn't take beginning pic's but will post some pic in a bit.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

it's been an hour.....PICS!!!!!

 [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Okay here's one, the other brisket is on the bottom.  I'll take that one in a bit.  Notice I gotta little ash on them, I spritzed AJ to get rid of it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

dadgum, that pic looks so good I believe I'd eat the ash!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> dadgum, that pic looks so good I believe I'd eat the ash!



The ash doesn't really bother me, but this has got to turn out good.  I gotta have it to a co-worker at noon today!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Finished pic's of one of the briskets.  This is the one for the co-worker.  I'm gonna reheat and slice the other for dinner later.  I chopped the point and sliced the flat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd crawl a mile for a bite of that.


Fantastic!  It looks so freaking moist!  Would you call that your best ever?

pffft!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dang boy! I've seen so much Q this weekend I think I'll puke, but first, gimme a piece of that good lookin brisket! When you get yer new pit, you can do burnt ends with those points on your hot spot! I did some with four briskets yesterday. They are always the first thing to go! I am actually considering cooking a bunch of small flats to death and cubing them up to "burnt enderize" them!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd crawl a mile for a bite of that.
> 
> 
> Fantastic!  It looks so freaking moist!  Would you call that your best ever?
> ...



Thanks Cappy and WoodQ'er.  I only tasted a small piece of this one since it was for my co-worker.  I'll give more details of the one I'm gonna re-heat and eat for dinner.  This one was not my best, but purdy good.  I still say the very first brisket I ever did was my best ever, but have never been able to duplicate it.  Beginners luck I suppose on the first one!


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

Larry does it again ... looks mighty tasty!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice ring!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's a couple pic's of the second brisket, that I'm eating right now.  This one is close if not the best brisket I've done.  I pulled it from the smoker and let it rest until cooled.  Put in the fridge for most of the day, then reheated at 350 for 1 hour and sliced.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Great looking grub there Larry. Tater salad looks good too. Skin on?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2005)

Great job Larry! I like sliced flat more than chopped point. Nice smoke ring.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Larry! I like sliced flat more than chopped point. Nice smoke ring.



I'm witch you Nick!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks awesome Larry! I headed to the butcher now... ****** !  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Man are those awesome.
> 
> You convinced me to go for brisket this coming weekend (it was that or beef
> ribs).  I just got back from a Packing company near by and ordered an
> ...



I just try to keep mine under 250* at the dome, which means I'm cooking around 235* at the top grate or less depending on the temp.  IMO if you try to stick to exact temperatures you are gonna drive your self crazy.  I know, cause I did!  Pick a max and a min temp, keep it there and your cooks will be very consistent.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cruising said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amen to that! [-o<


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2005)

Man everytime I see pics of your cooks I think to myself... "Self... You need to go see your Q-brother Larry up in VA".
One day your doorbell will ring and there I'll be. :welcm:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2005)

Let me know when your going....I'll meet you there!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man everytime I see pics of your cooks I think to myself... "Self... You need to go see your Q-brother Larry up in VA".
> One day your doorbell will ring and there I'll be. :welcm:





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Let me know when your going....I'll meet you there!



I've told you both before, "Come on up for Finney and down for Nick"!  Ya'll are welcome anytime!


----------

